# World Building - The Struggle was Real



## Malik (Jun 17, 2016)

Not sure whether to post this under World Building or Writing Questions.

I went digging through my old writing boxes a few days ago looking for notes on the sequels I'd started long ago. I posted a picture in a thread on Writing Questions, showing the inside of a box marked "BOOK II." 








In another box, this morning, I found my original manuscript from 1987, with hand-jammed chapters and corrections, some of them made by me, and some made by my high school English teacher. 







In the same box I also found a 3.5" floppy with a version from the early 90's, a plotting flow chart for a sequel, and sketches and maps, including a sketch a buddy of mine made of my MC using me as a model.







There's a lesson in here, someplace. If you can find it, let me know.

Right now my hands are shaking as I leaf through all of this. I am stunned at the amount of work I put into this project, and I'm ashamed of myself for ever giving up. I literally forgot about all of this for several years. I built a whole world and then turned my back on it.

My editor starts work on the manuscript for Book One next week. I have the cover art finalized and we're tweaking  the title text right now. The last phase will be budgeting out the marketing, which I intend to do while we go through the final editing process. 

I'm aiming to release in October, roughly 29 years after finishing my first draft.


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Jun 17, 2016)

This looks like an incredible journey you've been on. Best of luck to you!


----------



## FatCat (Jun 25, 2016)

Ask yourself if what you have is ego resigned in dormant heroisism, or if this collection needs expanding because the thought of not doing so would be a waste of effort. 

It's an odd comment for me, because I look back so frequently to over come words said. I honestly believe there's no editor alive to see beyond trend, so where does that leave you.


----------



## Malik (Jun 25, 2016)

FatCat said:


> Ask yourself if what you have is ego resigned in dormant heroisism, or if this collection needs expanding because the thought of not doing so would be a waste of effort.
> 
> It's an odd comment for me, because I look back so frequently to over come words said. I honestly believe there's no editor alive to see beyond trend, so where does that leave you.



Stories exist because they need to be told. 90% of what I wrote back then is crap. But the ideas and the stories are still clawing their way toward daylight. I'm throwing them a rope.


----------



## FatCat (Jun 26, 2016)

I suppose the slack of rope thrown indicates real expectation. An obsession forgotten and found isn't discovery. I'd rather say it's a foundation onto further success, which you seem to have gained. Congrats.


----------



## AndrewLowe (Jun 26, 2016)

That's an impressive looking MC :wink:

Glad you made it back!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 2, 2016)

Wow, what an incredible re-discovery! My hands would be shaking too! I'd say the Universe is definitely sending you a sign to pick that piece back up and finish it!


----------



## Asura Levi (Sep 2, 2016)

Looking at your photos I just realise how a seemly durable digital storage can be 'outdate' by far older technology.

I wonder if you were able to read whatever is in the floppy disk, for they will simply stop working and their drivers are a very rare sight nowadays.

As for me, the closest experience I had, was to find, lost under subfolders of subfolders, the beginning of a story I did not remember writing. I know it was me because I the names were mine. But the whole plot was a re-discovery. Sadly, I haven't ever finished it.


----------



## Malik (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks all. 

Sorting through this stuff is insane, BTW.


----------

